# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  الوِشَـاية ومنطق الجُهلاء

## جماعة ألي العزم

<B>
[align=justify]

*الوِشَـاية ومنطق الجُهلاء*






*وقفة مع مفردةٍ مهمةٍ من مفردات (كربلاء) مع سماحة السيد:*






*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*




*الحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين ، وحبيب إله العالمين أبي القاسم محمد وآله الطاهرين وصحبه الميامين ، وبعد ..*


*إن الوِشَاية –بكسر الواو وبالشِّـين المخفَّفة- التي تمثل خُلـُـقاً من الأخلاق الرذيلةِ الذميمة ، حيث تقوم على اصطناع الأكاذيب والإشاعات الباطلة ، عن قصد أو غير قصد ، بجهل أو بعلم ، هي حقيقةً من أخطر الآفات على الفرد والمجتمع ،*


*فالوِشَاية تضيِّع الصديق وتـُرْبــِح العدو وتَخدع الجاهل وتـََذهب بالحقائق وتروِّج الـتُّهم الباطلة وتوْقِع الفِتَن وتمزِّق العلاقات الصالحة وتنفِّر القلوب البريئة وتشوِّه سمعة السليم وتُسقطُ منزلة العالم المؤمن الصالح بلا وجه حق ، كما أن بالإمكان تمزيق أمة بأكملها عن طريق الوشاية ، وفَصْم وهدم الدِّين عروةً عروة.*


*والوِشاية والفتنة وجهان لعملة واحدة ، فالأولى تؤدي للثانية وتمثِّلُ طريقاً ومحقِّقاً فعلياً لها ، كما أن الوشاية مشمولة لصفة الكذب الخبيثة ، وأيضاً مشمولة لصفة الغيبة الذميمة ، بل ومشمولة لصفة البهتان التي هي عبارة عن مَجْمَع بين رذيلتين كبيرتين هما الغيبة والكذب ، وفي الخبرِ المعتَمَدِ جاء:*


*إنَّ الكاذب يكذب الكذبة فيَخرج من فمه رائحة نتنة كالجيفة تصعد إلى العرش تؤذي الملائكة ، وأن الكذب ملازم للنفاق لا يجتمع مع الإيمان أبدا ، وهذا ما نص عليه الخبر المرفوع لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم حيث سأله السائل:*


*(أيَكُونُ المؤْمنُ جباناً؟ قال: نعم ، قيل : أيَكُونُ المؤْمنُ بخيلاً؟ قال: نعم ، فقيل له: أيَكُونُ المؤْمنُ كذاباً؟ قال: لا)"1".*


*وجاء في الخبر المعتَمَد أيضاً عن عليٍّ صلوات الله وسلامه عليه أنه قال في وصيته لتلميذه نوف البكالي:*


*(إياكَ والغِيبة فإنها إدامُ كلاب النار)"2"؛ وهذا المعنى يمكن أن نستقطب له مفادين هما:*


*الأول أن المغتاب يكون في النار يوم القيامة وتأكل لحمه كلاب النار ، والثاني أن المغتاب يكون في النار يوم القيامة ويَأكل لحمَ كلاب النار في الدنيا والآخرة ، فهو تارة تأكل لحمه كلاب النار وأخرى هو يأكل لحم كلاب النار والعياذ بالله.*


*وجاء عن أئمة الهدى صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم فيما هو موثوقٌ عنهم قولهم: الغِيبةأشد من ستة وثلاثين زنـْـيَة"3". وأيضاً ورد عنهم عليهم الصلاة والسلام في الخبر المعروف قولهم:*


*إنَّ العبدَ يجيء يوم القيامة فيـَنظر لكتابه فيجد فيه أعمالاً صالحة كثيرة لم يعملها وقد مُحِيَت منه سيئاته ، فيقول: ربِّ ما هذا بكتابي ، فيقال له: لقد اغتابك فلان فأعطيناك حسناته وأعطيناه سيئاتك ؛*


*ثم يأتي عبدٌ آخر يوم القيامة يَنظر لكتابه فيجد فيه سيئات كثيرة لم يعملها ولا يجد فيه ما عَمل من الصالحات ، فيقول: ربِّ ما هذا بكتابي ، فيجيئُه الجواب: لقد ذهبت أعمالك باغتياب الناس"4".*


*كما ورد عن نبينا الأعظم صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أنه ذات يوم كان يمشي مع أصحابه ، فسَمِعَ امرأة تغتاب ، وكان ذلك في نهار رمضان ، فقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لأصحابه: ضعوا لها المائدة والطعام ، فقالوا متعجبين:*


*يا رسول الله! أولسنا صياماً في نهار رمضان؟! فقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: بلى ، ضعوا المائدة ، فافترَشوا مائدة وضعوا عليها الطعام ، فقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لتلك المرأة: كُلِي ، فقالت:*


*يا رسول الله! إني صائمة ، فقال لها صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: لستِ بصائمة. إشارة منه صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لشدة مفسدة هذه الخصلة القبيحة.*


*ولذا جاء في الخبر عن أمير المؤمنين عليه الصلاة والسلام قال: (قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم... ونهى عن الغيبة وقال: من اغتاب امرأً مسلماً بطل صومه ونقض وضوؤه ، وجاء يوم القيامة تفوح من فيه رائحة أنتن من الجيفة ، يتأذّى بها أهل الموقف)"5".*


*ففي هذا إشارة إلى أن الغِـيبة -هذه الصفة الرذيلة البشعة- تُبطِل الصيام والعمل وتمنع القَبول من الله تعالى وإن كانت لا توجِبُ فساد العبادة والإفطار الظاهري شرعاً ، بل توجب الحيطة في إعادة العبادة التي وقعت فيها أو التي وقعت قبل الاستتابة والاستسماح من الشخص المهتوك المستغاب ، كون تلك العبادة لم تقبل من الله تعالى كما جاء عنه صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم حيث قال:*


*(من اغتاب مسلماً أو مسلمة لم يقبل الله صلاته ولا صيامه أربعين يوماً وليلة ، إلّا أن يغفر له صاحبه)"6".*


*وهذه الخصلة القبيحة أقرب إلى الكفر كما روى الشيخ الكليني رحمه الله في الكافي عن زرارة عن أبي جعفر وأبي عبد الله عليهما السلام قال [قالا]: (أقرب ما يكون العبد إلى الكفر أن يؤاخي الرجل على الدِّين ، فيحصي عليه عثراته وزلاته)"7".*


*ولما كانت كفراً كان من آثارها الخروج الفعلي عن ولاية الله تعالى وخذلان الشيطان نفسه للمغتاب وعدم قَبوله له أيضاً ، فقد روى الشيخ رحمه الله في كافيه عن المفضل بن عَمْر عن أبي عبد الله عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال:*


*(من روى على مؤمن رواية يريد بها شـَينه ، وهدْم مروءته ليسقط من أعين الناس ، أخرجه الله من ولايته إلى ولاية الشيطان ، فلا يقبله الشيطان)"8".*


*وغير ذلك من الأحاديث والروايات المخيفة التي يرجف لها القلب.*


*فإذا كان هذا أمر الكذب والغِيبة فما بالُكَ أيها العزيز بالبُهتان الذي هو عبارة عن صفة مركَّبة من كذب وغِيبة؟ أي غِيبة كاذب ، بحيث تقول في أخيك من وراء ظهره ما يشينه مما ليس فيه ، بخلاف الغيبة التي عرَّفها بعض العلماء بأنها:*


*قولك في أخيك ما لا يرتضيه من وراء ظهره مما هو فيه من غير ما استُثني لضرورة ، كما أن بعض كبار الفقهاء أجلَّهم الله حكم بكراهة الغِيبة حتى فيما استُثني من الضرورات.*


*وعن بعض الأكابر قال:*
*(المستفاد من أخبار الغِيبة أنّ كشْف سِتر المؤمنين حرام ، بمعنى أنّه يحرم إظهار عيوب المؤمنين المستورة من دون فرق بين أن تكون هذه العيوب خَلقيّة أو خُلقيّة أو سلوكيّة...، وسواء كان هناك قصد انتقاص أم لا ، ولكن يُستفاد من مراجعة عدة روايات في المقام أنّ لقصد الانتقاص والطعن دور في حرمة الغيبة...)"9".*


*وبالتالي؛ إذا كان واقع الغيبة أنها أشد من ستة وثلاثين زنْيَة ، وفيها ما فيها من الحقائق المخيفة ورفْض الشيطان لصاحبها والعقاب والعذاب الشديد والعوائد السلبية الهدامة التي تعود على الفرد والمجتمع معاً ،*


*وإذا كان الكذب فيه ما فيه من صفة النفاق وإيذاء ملائكة الله العباد الذين كرمهم الله وأهل الإيمان الرفيع وفيه ما فيه من الحقائق المَهيبة ،*


*فكيف تَتصور سيكون البهتان الذي هو مَجْمَع بينهما معاً؟!*


*والوِشاية لا تقلُّ عن البهتان في شيء ، بل هي أشد خطراً منه وأعظم خُبثاً ، وما تجرّه على المؤمنين والمجتمع وعلى صاحبها في الدنيا والآخرة من البلاء لا يُقاس بما يجرّه البهتان من الويلات على هذه الأصناف أعاذنا الله من ذلك.*


*انظر أيها العزيز كيف أن الوِشاية صنعت كربلاء التي تقاطر فيها أزكى دم على وجه الأرض في أيام الحسين بن علي عليهما الصلاة والسلام ، فالوِشاية من أكبر الأسباب المحقِّقة لواقعة الطف التي آلمت قلوب الملائكة والأنبياء والمرسلين والأئمة المعصومين قاطبة وكافة المؤمنين إلى يوم القيامة ، والتي كانت دافعاً لبكاء الأنبياء والعظماء عليهم الصلاة والسلام حتى قبل وقوعها.*


*كان أهل الكوفة جُلّهم مع الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ، وكان رؤساء وقادة القوم والقبائل بعلمائهم ودعاتهم ووجهائهم يدعون الحسين عليه الصلاة والسلام للقدوم عليهم ، فأرسل إليهم مسلم بن عقيل للنظر في أمرهم ، لحتى بايع مسلماً الآلاف من أهل تلك البلاد ، وفي ليلة وضحاها انقلبت المعادلة بكاملها ، وبقي مسلم وحيداً ، كيف وقع ذلك؟*


*بالوِشاية ؛ الوِشاية وحدها هي من استطاعت أن تخدع الآلاف من المقاتلين فتمزِّق جيشاً بأكمله كان يقف خلف مسلم في المسجد وعند قصر الإمارة في الكوفة أمام الطغاة قريباً من كربلاء ؛ الوِشاية مزَّقت الإيمان والإسلام عروةً عروة ، وكان مفادها يوم ذاك أن جيش الشام على أطراف الكوفة.*


*انظر أيها العزيز! أكذوبةٌ بسيطة جاءت من رجل سحيق منحرف فاسق فاستطاعت أن تنفذ للجميع ، للجميع وفيهم المؤمنون ، ومع ذلك خدعتهم هذه الوِشاية البسيطة وقلبت الحبَّ إلى بُغض ، والإيمان إلى كفر ،*


*وحَوَّلت وجهة السيف من جهة إلى جهة أخرى ، من جهة "مقارعة الانحراف ونصرة الحق وابن رسول الله الداعي للحق والصلاح الآتي من البعيد رَغماً عنه مشياً على الأقدام" ، إلى جهة "مقارعة الصلاح نفسه وقَتْل الحسين الوحيد الغريب في قلب الصحراء عطشاً مع حفنة مستضعفة من الرجال المؤمنين الصابرين والأطفال والنساء والحيارى".*


*وهكذا تصنع الوِشاية حينما يُخدع بها الغافل ؛ أتحسبُ أنّ جيش مسْلمٍ كان كل أفراده جماعة من الحُثالى والبسطاء من عامة الناس؟ كلا ، فقد كان في ذلك الجيش وجوهُ العراق وأقطاب القبائل والساسة والوجهاء وجمعٌ كبير ممن اشتركوا مع عليٍّ صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وساندوه بأموالهم وأرواحهم في معاركه التي خاضها مع الشاميين والحجازيين والعراقيين.*


*وهكذا تصنع الوِشاية في مجتمعنا حينما مثلاً يتحدَّث الجهول الكذوب عن عالمٍ ما ، فيقول عنه ما ليس فيه لدى جاهل من الجَهلة ، فتخدعه وتسيطر عليه أكاذيبه وافتراءاته واتهاماته ، فيكره ذلك العالم الصالح الزاهد العابد بلا وجه حق ودون أن يتحقَّق من حقيقة ما سمع من الأكاذيب والأباطيل ، مِثْـلُه مثل قتلة الحسين عليه الصلاة والسلام ومناوئيه ،*


*فالواشي -في هذه المعادلة- يمثِّل ابن زياد الفاجر الفاسق ، والجاهل المخدوع المتثاقل عن التّحقّق من صحة ما سمع المصدِّق للباطل يمثِّل أهل الكوفة ، والعالِم المتَّهَم البريء يمثِّل الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ؛ و(كلُّ يومٍ عاشوراء وكلُّ أرضٍ كربلاء) ،*


*فالجهول تخدعه وشاية الواشي ، ومن اعتدَّ بقول الواشي خسر نفسه وخسر الحق وخسر حب الهادين الصلحاء المتقين.*


*فعن أمير المؤمنين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه كما ورد عنه في خطبة الوسيلةِ العظيمةِ المعروفة قال: (مَن أطاعَ الواشي ضَيَّعَ الصَّديق)"10".*


*إخواني! كان بإمكان أهل الكوفة أن يَتَبيَّنوا من حقيقة أمر أكذوبة ابن زياد بأن جيش الشام على أطراف الكوفة ، فأطراف الكوفة ليست بالمكان البعيد النائي عن أهل الكوفة أنفسهم ، وحتى لو فرضنا ذلك جدلاً فالمؤمن لا يُلدَغُ من جحرٍ بوشاية خادعة ليكون ذليلاً وألعوبة في يد الواشي ، فالواشي عدوٌ لا محالة لأنه يخادع صاحبه ؛*


*بل وماذا لو كان جيش الشام على أطراف الكوفة؟ ليكن الأمر كذلك ، فهل هذا يعني أن ينفلت الإنسان عن إيمانه ودينه وعن الحق ثم ينقلب على عَـقِـبَـيه خسر الدنيا والآخرة؟!*


*كان الحسين عليه الصلاة والسلام يمثِّل جهة الصديق ، وكان ابن زياد ويزيد بن معاوية يمثلان هما وأتباعهما جهة العدو ، فأضاع أهل الكوفة الصديق بإطاعة الواشي ، فـ"من أطاع الواشي ضَيَّع الصديق".*


*وهكذا هم الحمقى والجهلة في أي مجتمع من المجتمعات ، دائماً تخدعهم الوِشاية ببعض افتراءات وأكاذيب بسيطه يسمعونها من حاسد أو مريضِ نفسٍ أو معادي أو منافِسٍ غير متزن ، فلا ينهضون بذاتهم للتحقّق من صحة ذلك وعدمه ، فيضيِّعون الصديق ويمزّقون حبهم للصالح البريء نزيه الجيب بأخذهم لتلك الافتراءات في حقه مأخذ الحقيقة ، فيجرون عليها كل ما يجري على الحقيقة والصدق من الحُكْم ، دون أن يترفَّعوا بأنفسهم ولو بشيء من التحقّق مما سمعوا من خلال مجالسة ذلك الفرد ، والتعرف على منطقه عن قُربٍ وحسٍّ ظاهر ، أو السؤال عنه ممن لهم صلة به نزيهة متزنة ومعتدلة ،*


*تماماً كأهل الكوفة الذين تثاقلوا عن التحقق من وجودِ جيشِ الوهم على أطرف بلادهم القريبة منهم ، فهذا مثل ألئك تثقلُ نفسه عن التحقق من أبسط الأوهام حتى لو كان المتَّهم قريباً منه يعيش في قريته أو قربَ قريته.*


*وها نحن نرى في علم الرجال كيف أنَّ الراوي من الرواة تسقط وثاقته وتُرفَض روايته التي ينقلها عن أهل العصمة صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم ، لا لأنه شخصٌ كاذب ، وإنما كل السبب في ذلك هو أنّ واشياً من الجاهلين بحاله أو المعارضين له أو المنافسين بلا وجه الشرف اتــَّهَمَه بالكذب ، فتناقل الرجال مقولة الواشي ، فتحولت بكثرة التناقل من أكذوبة إلى صدق ،*


*فجاء الرجاليون فيما بعد لتثبيت حال ذلك الراوي في كتبهم وترجمته بعد موته ، فسلبوا عنه الوثاقة ، وسقطت مروياته عن الاعتبار بفعل ما شاع عنه وهماً بين الناس بأنه لا يُعْتَمَد ، كل ذلك بسبب تهمةٍ عابرة من شخصٍ ضال انتشرت ، فوُسِمَ بها ذلك الصالح البريء ، فخَسِر الناس نفعَ ما نقل عن أئمة الهدى صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم ، والعلماء اللاحقون ليس لهم إلا الظاهر بعد رحيل ذلك الراوي وموته ، نزولاً منهم على أمر الله تبارك وتعالى ؛ فكذا هي الوِشاية تصنع بالأبرياء وتُخْسِر المجتمع ، ورُبَّ مشهورٍ لا أصل له.*


*والحال أنّ البريء قد تسري إليه المظالم بالوِشاية حتى بعد موته كما رأيتَ ، وهذا أشد ولا يَحتمل القلب معرفة حقيقة الواشي في مثل هذا الظرف ؛ فقد رَجم يوماً رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم رجلاً قد زنا ، فقال رجل لصاحبه:*


*(لقد اُقْعِصَ هذا كما يُقْعَصُ الكلب ، فمَرَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم معهما بجيفة ، فقال: إنهشا منها ، فقالا: يا رسول الله! ننهشُ جيفة؟ فقال: ما اَصبتما من أخيكما أنتن من هذه)"11".*


*أيها الأحبة! هذه مفردة من مفردات كربلاء العظيمة ، فالوِشاية أقامت كربلاء ، وأراقت الدماء الزاكية ، وسَيَّدت وأمَّرت المنحرفين وجعلتهم قادة المجتمع ، وخذلَت الصالحين ومزَّقت الأمة وأهلكت الدين وقطَّعت الروابط والأواصر ، فاحذروا رعاكم الله ، فالفتنة –كما في كتاب الله العزيز- أشد من القتل ،*


*والتهمة والسجايا الذميمة من كذب واغتياب وبهتان ، هي حِبالُ الشيطان وسهامُه وأشراكُه التي بها يَتصيَّد القلوب الغافلة ويُنهك المجتمع وأفراده ويسلب الحقوق ويكشف العورات المحترَمة ، ويحرم العبد عن الفائدة من الصالحين وحسن النية بهم والتزود من معارفهم والتقرب منهم ، كما بها يستقطب الشيطانُ الخسرانَ وغضبَ الله الذي لا تأخذه لَوْمة لائم في الدفاع عن المظلومين كما لم تأخذه لَوْمة لائم في الدفاع عن الحسين -صلوات الله وسلامه عليه- إلى أبد الدهر ما بقي الزمان.*


*هذا وإن من الواجبات الشرعية عدم الاستماع للغيبة ، ففي الروايات:*


*(المستَمِع أحد المغتابَين)"12"،** كما أنه يجب رد الغِيبة ، ففي الخبر:*


*إن هو لم يردها وهو (قادر على ردها كان عليه كوِزر من اغتاب سبعين مرة)"13"،*


*كما أن الفتنة أشد من القتل ، والقتل جزاؤه الخلود الأبدي في جهنم بنص القرآن الكريم ، أعاذنا الله وإياكم من ذلك.*


*وعظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بمصاب إمامنا العظيم في رزيته الأليمة ، وجعلنا وإياكم ممن يقتفي أثره ويَتدارس مفردات عاشوراء العالية العميقة بصدق ووعي وتفكُّرٍ فاعل ، وممن يأخذُ عن مدرسته الممتدة الخالدة بعيداً عن أهواء الذات ورذيلة السجيّة وهشاشة النفس وخمول الإرادة القادرة الفاحصة المستقيمة.*


*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*


*حُرِّر في 7 محرم الحرام 1434هـ*
*أمين السعيدي - قم المقدَّسة*




*--------------*


*الهوامش والمصادر :-*


*1- شعب الإيمان، للبيهقي: ح 4468.*
*2- وسائل الشيعة، للحر العاملي رحمه الله: ج12 ص283.*
*3- انظر المحجة البيضاء للفيض الكاشاني: ج5 ص253 ص264، وتنبيه الخواطر لابن أبي فراس المالكي: ج1 ص116 فقد ورد فيهما: (خطبنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم، فذكر الربا وعَظَّم شأنه، فقال: إن الدرهم يصيبه الرجل من الربا أعظم عند الله في الخطيئة من ست وثلاثين زنية يزنيها الرجل، وأربا الربا عرض الرجل المسلم).*
*4- انظر جامع الأخبار: ص171.*
*5- وسائل الشيعة، للحر العاملي رحمه الله: ج12 ص283.*
*6- مستدرك الوسائل، للنوري الطبرسي: ج9 ص122.*
*7- الكافي، للشيخ الكليني رحمه الله: ج2 ص354، كتاب الإيمان والكفر، باب من طلب عثرات المؤمنين وعوراتهم، ح1.*
*8- الكافي، للشيخ الكليني رحمه الله: ج2 ص359، كتاب الإيمان والكفر، باب الرواية على المؤمن، ح1.*
*9- الأربعون حديثاً، للسيد الإمام رضوان الله عنه: ص283.*
*10- نهج البلاغة، لأمير المؤمنين (ع) : خطبة الوسيلة.*
*11- المحجة البيضاء للفيض الكاشاني: ج5 ص253.*
*12- المحجة البيضاء للفيض الكاشاني: ج5 ص253.*
*13- وسائل الشيعة، للحر العاملي رحمه الله: ج8 ب151 ح13.*




*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*تقبلوا تحيات قِسم الإعلام لـ زاوية ("أفراح وأحزان آل محمّد (ص)") المثَـبَّـتة على حائط جماعة* 
*أنبياء أولي العزم (ع) في الفيس بوك*






*الرّابط المباشر لحائط جماعة أنبياء ألي العزم (ع):*






اضغط هنا






*وإليكم أيضاً الرابط المباشر لـ(ألبومات) الجماعة على الفيس بوك:*










*اضغط هنا*

[/align]</B>

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
وثبتنا الله واياكم على ولايتهم في الدنيا والاخرة
أخي أو أختي
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء مشكورين السعي
فعلا معلومات قيمة ويحتاج الكثير من الناس لها
شكرا لكم ولا حرمنا الله من جهودكم
فقط بعد اذنكم لدي ملاحظة بسيطة
في وجهة نظري وحسب ما استمعناه من الروايات والمنابر
توضح لنا أنه هذه الثلة (الصفوة) الذين كانو مع سيد الشهداء الامام الحسين عليه الصلاة والسلام ليسوا من المستضعفين
فاذا وصفناهم بذلك أخفينا منزلتهم والامام الحسين عليه السلام وضح كل شيء ولا ننسى اجتماعهم في ليلة العاشر حين عرض عليهم الامام أن الحرب الذين هم مقدمين عليها نهايتها الموت  ويأذن لهم بالذهاب ولكنهم أبوا ,ووضح عليه السلام لهم كل الجوانب منذ خروجه من المدينه امتداد بالطريق وصولا الى كربلاء كذلك هم الانصار بقوا معه لاخر قطرة دم صلوات الله عليهم ,,  لتكن الفائدة لنا جميعا
هؤلاء علماء وأبطال وفقهاء لا يهمهم أمر في الدنيا الا السلوك بخط الولاية ونيل السعادة الأبدية من خلال طريق السلوك لله تعالى
أيضا ,, هؤلاء تهيئوا على طول حياتهم في طريق السلوك لله فأصبح لديهم أساس من العلم والمعرفة مما يفتح لهم الطريق للخلود
ونيل السعادة والشهادة تماما كما سيحدث في عصرنا الحالي
فأنصار الامام الحجة بن الحسن عج في طريق الجهوزية أو بعضهم جاهزون فعلا لأن الساعة ستأتي بغته أي الظهور
بالاضافة لذلك أن الامام روحي فداه هو من ينتظر ولسنا نحن
والطريق جدا واضح نلتزم بالواجبات (الرسالة العملية هي المرجع) ونترك المحرمات ولو أضفنا المستحبات على الواجبات نور على نور
عذرا للاطالة ولكن الموضوع جدا شيق ويحتاج الى صفحات أشكركم مجددا ولا تحرمونا من قلمكم, 
ثبتنا الله واياكم على ولاية محمد وال محمد , اللهم عجل لوليك الفرج واجعلنا من خدامه وأنصاره والمستشهدين بين يديه
هذا والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد واله الطاهرين

----------

